# How much longer can writers keep it fresh?



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

Watching movies or good tv shows is one of my favorite things to do but I'm wondering how much longer can they keep it fresh? I think were to the point that special effects are good enough to do almost anything. 

There are some gems from the 70's-80's but for the most part its 20 years of cheesy stuff that doesn't hold up. I'm a big fan of some older sci fi (before I was born) like forbidden planet, day the earth stood still, twilight zone, and star trek. Although dated some of the older shows have explored just about every angle of scifi thats been tried in newer movies. 

I was also a big fan of 24 but I'm not sad to see it canceled. They have done everything they can do with the show and I hope for a good wrap up movie. Then you have other shows like smallville where superman still can't fly after 9 seasons. I think the only reason I watched this season was to see if he flies and I won't be watching again until he does. Were down to the last few episodes of lost and I'm still lost about the meaning of the show. 

I'm finding movies to at least be better in the way that they wrap up. You never know how long a new show is going to last. Almost better to wait until the whole thing is out on video and you know its good and complete. 

I think comic books are less popular now simply because there isn't much more they can do but make them into movies of which has been mixed results. I think I heard there doing ANOTHER remake of superman? And another relaunch of spiderman? 

This just brings me to the point that writers are running out of stuff to write about. I think they need to change the way tv shows are written. I would like to see more mini series (Lost Room is great!) or at least better wrap ups. Filler episodes, or in the case of Battlestar Galactica filler seasons can really screw up a show. 

sorry my post is all over the place. I just had some random thoughts.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I do agree with you to a point here! I've often had the feeling, are we running out of creativity that we need to remake movies within a matter of 5 short years. I like remakes of movies from 20+ years ago for sure. But remaking Hulk in like 2 years, this Superman...a little too much.

However, I think comic books are on a quick rise in popularity just because of movies, and because of long time fans. In this small rural area there are literally a large number of people that still line up at the comic book store for the latest release, so I don't think we'll see comic books go anytime soon.

The spiderman relaunch isn't so bad in my opinion. I liked the first one, but the next two were cheesy and the lost it, especially when they included venom and did not portray him how he really was. I almost think we can expect to see a much better spiderman movie!

Now the subject of LOST. I pray that we don't get to the final episode and it was a dream of someone!!! I've heard so many rumors that someone will wake up from a dream, and it makes since to a point, but if it's that, I'm going to be so angry! lol But if it's not, I think they've done a great job with their writing, and keeping you wondering what is going on!


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

Remake of day the earth stood still was awful. Hopefully they do a better job with Forbidden Planet. I am ok with the reboots I guess as long as they are much better. The new hulk was only slightly better than the first. I actually liked the 04 punisher better than the new one. I guess thats why I have low expectations for another spiderman and superman movie. 

I thought I heard somewhere that the writers of lost weren't going to make it all a dream. I do like the idea of never knowing whats going to happen. The last episodes will have to be really good to tie everything together because they havent explained much in the 6 seasons so far.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

There really isn't anything new under the sun. That was said thousands of years ago by a dying king. 

Every movie is the same story with variation. Good vs bad with good eventually winning.


----------



## bknights (Apr 17, 2010)

i think they'll keep coming out but producer got to look elsewhere.
i like movies that go outside the box.
movies that show peoples imagination.
like pandorum is one of my current favorite movies was out of this world and they didn't sell you the whole movie on a preview.

that is one of the main reasons i read a lot of Japanese anime they think of the craziest stuff oh so interesting

i dont think so highly of avatar to me it was just a pocahontas rip off
with a limitless budget
plus the stole that name from last air bender


----------



## bknights (Apr 17, 2010)

i think lost is gonna end as jack being the new Jacob and the island as it always was before 
but i have no idea how they are gonna tie two worlds together


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bknights said:


> i think they'll keep coming out but producer got to look elsewhere.
> i like movies that go outside the box.
> movies that show peoples imagination.
> like pandorum is one of my current favorite movies was out of this world and they didn't sell you the whole movie on a preview.
> ...


Nah Avatar is a common word. The movie was awesome in the cinema. It's a visual and audio reference film with your standard story line. You don't go outside the box on that kind of production. The point of the film is the 3d stuff. You gotta remember the writers strike did have an effect on things too.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is a subject where I disagree with many people. My opinion is that there are plenty of creative and original ideas out there for both film and T.V. The problem is "us", the audience. In general "we" are too lazy, stupid and impatient! Oh, and mister director/writer/producer, whatever you do, don't make us think about anything. Not trying to offend anyone, so please don't take this personally  This topic is just one of my pet peeves. 
A couple of examples to think about that were box office flops or canceled way too soon T.V. shows;
Arrested Development
Office Space
Firefly
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Deadwood
Donnie Darko
Space Above and Beyond
My So-Called Life
Flash Forward
The Princess Bride
Defying Gravity
The Unit
The Shawshank Redemption 
Six Feet Under
Grindhouse
The Dollhouse

and a couple others that I wonder, how much longer will they last?
Mad Men
Chuck
Breaking Bad

I think there is plenty of talent out there, lots of great ideas, but the problems is "us", too many of us watch fat people weigh themselves each week, or famous people dance, etc. etc...


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

> I think there is plenty of talent out there, lots of great ideas, but the problems is "us", too many of us watch fat people weigh themselves each week, or famous people dance, etc. etc...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Back in the early 80's up until the late 90's there were at least 10 must see movies a year and lots of great Television shows now I think there may be 3 good movies a year if we are lucky. I still enjoy the same movies I saw back then and very few make my list now. 
The storyline is getting so ridiculous and in some cases just plane stupid that I dont even understand why studios even bother. Maybe its just studios spread themselves so thin that there is no good writers left to do the real blockbuster films that I am used to.
Star Trek "enterprise" was a great example of how a great storyline can be messed up so badly. Near the end they were gust getting the ball rolling when it was canceled. Although I enjoy Lost, It has been going on too long and made the story far to complicated so now they have to spend so much time tying up loose ends. Another TV show that was good and now is just dumb is CSI, non of the spinoffs are doing a great job and I have lost interest.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

So true. I LOVE shows/movies that make you think, and actually have a sense of intelligence in it.


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was upset when they canceled journeyman. Sure its been done before and had some filler episodes but over all it was a great story. I do agree that people being lured to this reality tv stuff ruins it for everyone else. So I wouldn't say its all "us" and certainly not most of the people on this forum. If something good does make it on the air it gets canceled. Which is why I think more mini series that are completed and wrapped up would be great. No one else has seen Lost Room? :unbelievable:

I also found the terminator tv series very acceptable to watch. 

I used to not watch tv shows. Then for a while we were watching entire seasons of 24 and other good stuff on the weekend. I may go back to not watching tv shows again because I can't stand the disappointment when they cancel it. Yet there is garbage on tv like fashion tv that my gf watches all day.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Right,... when I say "us" I mean our society in general. We, here at the Shack look at things a bit differently.

The second half of my rant would be against the programming directors, bean counters and Hollywood executives. 
For example;
Who thinks a remake of The Rockford Files would be a hit?
Who thought it would be a good idea to totally butcher Robert A. Heinlein's Starship Troopers?

I could go on and on,.. but I'll spare you, I'm sure everyone here know what I mean.


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

bknights said:


> like pandorum is one of my current favorite movies was out of this world and they didn't sell you the whole movie on a preview.


Great movie. Also watched Moon the same weekend :T for both of them.


----------

